# TEOM and Eberron



## Primitive Screwhead (Jan 21, 2005)

Greetings all!

 Soon I launch my Eberron campaign, using TEOM as the base PC spell system. However, one of my players will be an artificer 

Here is my first brush over of an EOM version, please let me know what you think of it. Thanks!

EOM Arcanist:

 Hit Die

Class Skills:
  Same as Eberron, plus Dispel Magic, Divination, and Scry.
Skill points per level: 4

Class Features:
 Weapon and Armor: As Core
 Spells:
  Restricted from the following lists:
	Heal (ALL) except Construct
	Summon (ALL) except Construct
	Transform (ALL)
	Evoke (ALL) except Construct
		(.. yes, I know Evoke [Creature] does not exist, however Artificer's know how to deal damage to a Construct.. there are no side effects, just pure damage. Kinda like a half-way between Evoke Life & Evoke Death )


Caster Level Progression is as the EOM Paladin, table 6-4 in TEOM:LA.
   1/2 level up to character level 4, then increase by +1/2 for each level after.

The Special column is altered as followed:
Level       Special
2 Brew Potion becomes Craft Charged Item
3 Craft Wondrous becomes Craft continuous item
4 Craft Homuculi --- specialized version of Permanent Spell allowing for the creation of small constructs. 

The other Craft abilities are subsumed, the trade off is the faster CL increase.


----------

